# heavy output



## graeme (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi from South East Victoria Australia

I am a heavy metal fan, Black Sabbath, Diamond Head and Iron Maiden to name a few. The music I enjoy is fast and furious with lots of base and drums. Tribal beat in effect.
My question is, what classical music might fit this need. Apologies if a bit basic buts that me.
thanks from Graeme


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Stravinsky Rite of Spring? Rather than explain its brilliance I would rather just post a video of it:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought of that, but it doesn't fit the stated requirement. There's a little foreplay involved.


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I think you may be interested in pieces that make strong use of the timpani given your liking for drums and beats. Berlioz requeim and symphony fastastique or Beethoven 5th symphony(abit overplayed but I think it fits the bill, the first movement is especially furious and dark and you can even headbang to it if you want).


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

You will never get a piece of "classical" music that is unrelentingly loud, but the final movement of this work, from 12:10 to the end, should please you.

Christopher Rouse's _Gorgon_






And this clip is of the final six minutes or so of Edgard Varese's _Ameriques_






Messiaen's _Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ for wind, brass and lots of percussion is slow and ceremonial - at least the final movement (starting at 25:50) is - and it _is _relentless


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

graeme said:


> The music I enjoy is fast and furious with lots of base and drums. Tribal beat in effect.
> My question is, what classical music might fit this need


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## graeme (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your time and effort. Lots to listen to, well done. Never expected such help. All the best for Oz


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Since you got some classical recommendations and this isn't in the classical forum anyway, I recommend Killing Joke's early stuff if you like those tribal rhythms. Neurosis really copped those guys' sound.


----------

